# Funny commercails



## babygirl2882 (Jul 4, 2007)

Not Ems related but funny
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LpjojQea7Lw

I love this one its so funny! I invite everyone to put up your favorite commercials or anything funny!

ya I spelt commercials wrong srry


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 4, 2007)

2 of my favorite 

http://youtube.com/watch?v=Ez3a8VEqeWI



http://youtube.com/watch?v=534HiLtXYEQ


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 4, 2007)

OMG! Those are so funny....I like the antibordum in the end....I really need some antibordum ANYTHING right now....


----------



## babygirl2882 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Just a Joke*

This term for a long handled gardening tool also means an immoral pleasure seeker...






































NOT A HOE!!!

































A rake! LOL


----------

